# My Yard Machines couldn't handle the wet heavy snow. RIP



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

My 13 year old 22 inch, 5hp yard machine kept stalling and could only throw the slushy wet snow 3 feet. As I watched my neighbor with his Ariens deluxe 27 with 10.5 hp throw the snow a good 20 feet, my machine was stalled out and could not start. I did not give up hope. As I pulled the recoil to get it started, the pull cord broke. I may keep this machine as a project to fix the pull cord and replace the auger belts, However, I am absolutely getting a new machine. so I am looking for opinions on the best machine under and up to $1500. 

Thanks in advance,

Yard Man


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You'll have a nice blower if you spend that much. Ariens or Toro are your best choices. Read Scot's page on blowers here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html
Lots of people prefer to buy *locally* from a dealer so they have support in case of problems. Also if you're not mechanically adept the dealer will have it set up properly. Big box stores seem to have better prices bit not always. It pays to do your homework before buying. One other thing to consider is do you *need *that much blower? Consider driveway/sidewalk size and snow placement before buying. Also consider the EOD situation. If your driveway is one car wide and 50' long you'd have overkill buying a big machine. *Do your homework and ask us questions.* 
Finally, if you know what to look for you can get a really good deal from craigslist. Happy shopping!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I just finished cleaning the slushy wet snow we had and was very happy with the performance of my Ariens 921038 Platinum SHO 24"  
You can use a higher gear and pack the heavy snow/water in and throw it farther  and the engine power is great


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Something else comes to mind. You can buy online from a dealer and get a good price bit then again things don't always go as hoped for. Read forum member *vento's *tale of woe here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/44169-ariens-24-sho-921308-no-go.html
Again, it pays to do you homework. Watch this vid from doneyboy73. 



 it has a wealth of info.
So, you've'got a bunch of info here. Others may chime in and add to what I've'given you.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Lastly you can always' try'this modification. Trust me if you install it properly it does a fantastic job in improving blower performance. SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> ...I am looking for opinions on the best machine under and up to $1500.


Here's another angle: I don't know where you live, but around here $1500 would get you a nice older more powerful used machine on Craigslist, another nice older more powerful used machine as a spare, and you'd still have $500+ left in your pocket for beer money!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> My 13 year old 22 inch, 5hp yard machine kept stalling and could only throw the slushy wet snow 3 feet. As I watched my neighbor with his Ariens deluxe 27 with 10.5 hp throw the snow a good 20 feet, my machine was stalled out and could not start. I did not give up hope. As I pulled the recoil to get it started, the pull cord broke. I may keep this machine as a project to fix the pull cord and replace the auger belts, However, I am absolutely getting a new machine. so I am looking for opinions on the best machine under and up to $1500.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Yard Man


the snow ice slush sleet we got last night, IMHO, you don't use a snowblower on that. you use a plow.

I plowed it out of the way today with the 16HP Briggs powered tractor. it was like plowing concrete and it even hardened like concrete where the plow left it.
snowblowers were never designed to throw heavy wet slush, they'll do it but none of them will go it as well as a plow.

buy a tractor for those occasions, use it to cut the grass, then when you get a slush sleet mix like we got last night, bolt the plow on and go.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> My 13 year old 22 inch, 5hp yard machine kept stalling and could only throw the slushy wet snow 3 feet. As I watched my neighbor with his Ariens deluxe 27 with 10.5 hp throw the snow a good 20 feet, my machine was stalled out and could not start. I did not give up hope. As I pulled the recoil to get it started, the pull cord broke. I may keep this machine as a project to fix the pull cord and replace the auger belts, However, I am absolutely getting a new machine. so I am looking for opinions on the best machine under and up to $1500.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Yard Man


Hey.. That's exactly what happened to mine too... Only choice is to use the electric start.

I will replace the cord in the recoil starter this summer and rebuild the machine for my dad. Sounds like your machine needs a impeller clearance kit so that it can throw the wet snow/sludh. I will do this to mine too.

As I suggested in your other thread, based on your budget I would consider Ariens Deluxe 24, Deluxe 28, Platinum 30 or Platinum 24 SHO.

All are at different price points, but within your $1500 budget. You would need to decide if the bigger size or extra power is worth it for you.

Cheers,

Stuart


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah, I am frustrated. Maybe some of those other machines are overkill. All of you bring up really good points. The best point is that snowblower were not designed to move this slush. Ariens 24 deluxe would probably do the trick for me. I am having a hard time finding good pricing for the 24 deluxe. Ariens does not put MSRP on its website. Any thoughts on a good price range for the Ariens deluxe 24?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i used the 2450E on the snow / ice mix yesterday, no clogging and i can see pavement


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> Yeah, I am frustrated. Maybe some of those other machines are overkill. All of you bring up really good points. The best point is that snowblower were not designed to move this slush. Ariens 24 deluxe would probably do the trick for me. I am having a hard time finding good pricing for the 24 deluxe. Ariens does not put MSRP on its website. Any thoughts on a good price range for the Ariens deluxe 24?


Outdoor Power will delver a machine to your door set up 
Product Categories Snow Blowers Archive - Outdoor Power, LLC


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Vmaxed link has them at $800
Compact 24 Sno-Thro - Outdoor Power, LLC

Speedway has them on sale $900
Ariens Compact Snow Blower - 24" - 208cc

MSRP isn't near as important as YOU searching and finding the price and source you want. Try using the online pricing to leverage a local dealer if that's the way you chose to go.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

vmaxed said:


> Outdoor Power will delver a machine to your door set up
> Product Categories Snow Blowers Archive - Outdoor Power, LLC


 MTD parts has an outlet and has several machines available in their outlet. Price is posted and it includes free shipping. 

MTD Snow Blowers | Troy-Bilt, Yard-Man, Yard Machines & more!


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Inventory and selection is at it's lowest point right now. If you can hold off until the fall, that would be your best bet if shopping for new. The new Ariens machines will start hitting the showrooms in July/August. That's when you'll get to see, in person, side by side, all the latest models. There may even be some new models for the 2015/2016 season.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Slush*



micah68kj said:


> Lastly you can always' try'this modification. Trust me if you install it properly it does a fantastic job in improving blower performance. SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT


I am going to try this, I wanna break machine down repaint lube and install an impeller kit. My blower never shut down but kept getting clogged up so much that I wound up shoveling and it was really heavy wished blower was able to do the job for me,maybe next year after modifications. 😄


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Kensico said:


> I am going to try this, I wanna break machine down repaint lube and install an impeller kit. My blower never shut down but kept getting clogged up so much that I wound up shoveling and it was really heavy wished blower was able to do the job for me,maybe next year after modifications. &#55357;&#56836;


 I posted on the Impeller kit thread yesterday my first test in wet snow, plus sleet, plus freezing rain in the amount of 2 to 3 inches. No clogs and threw the slushy mess plenty far enough. It is a great upgrade.


----------



## zeebandit (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought an Ariens 24 Deluxe in Valparaiso Indiana for $1060, set up and out the door. This was in November 2014. The Deluxe 28 with the 254cc engine was the same price.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> Yeah, I am frustrated. Maybe some of those other machines are overkill. All of you bring up really good points. The best point is that snowblower were not designed to move this slush. Ariens 24 deluxe would probably do the trick for me. I am having a hard time finding good pricing for the 24 deluxe. Ariens does not put MSRP on its website. Any thoughts on a good price range for the Ariens deluxe 24?


 At my local dealer, both the Deluxe 24 and Deluxe 28 are listed at $999, HD carries the Deluxe 28 for the same price.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

If it's not rusted out I'd repower it for about a hundred bucks. If it has rust and the metal is thin... time for a replacement machine indeed.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

$1500 will buy you a good used Honda if you look around.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I spoke with my local Ariens dealer today. They are putting orders in this month. They sell the 24 208cc for $799 and the 24 deluxe for $999, set it up and deliver it to the house. I am gonna wait until August/ September to buy one unless I find a super deal on a used machine over the summer.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> Thanks for your input. I spoke with my local Ariens dealer today. They are putting orders in this month. They sell the 24 208cc for $799 and the 24 deluxe for $999, set it up and deliver it to the house. I am gonna wait until August/ September to buy one unless I find a super deal on a used machine over the summer.


Good idea. I'm sure they'll probably be at least SOME improvements/refinements for Ariens with the 2016 lineup. Perhaps some brand new models.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yard Man said:


> My 13 year old 22 inch, 5hp yard machine kept stalling and could only throw the slushy wet snow 3 feet. As I watched my neighbor with his Ariens deluxe 27 with 10.5 hp throw the snow a good 20 feet, my machine was stalled out and could not start. I did not give up hope. As I pulled the recoil to get it started, the pull cord broke. I may keep this machine as a project to fix the pull cord and replace the auger belts, However, I am absolutely getting a new machine. so I am looking for opinions on the best machine under and up to $1500.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Yard Man


The reason it kept stalling is that it is a wee 5hp engine. I had a 5hp flat head Tecumseh and it was anemic at best and difficult at times to start especially if it was left out in the cold. I like more power and the HF Predater 212cc is way more powerful than a gutless 5hp Tecumseh. Here is my Predator 212cc re-powered blower taking on 11 inches of snow. It throws snow 40 feet and best of all I did it for less than $200 dollars. 




​


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Impeller kit*



Prof100 said:


> I posted on the Impeller kit thread yesterday my first test in wet snow, plus sleet, plus freezing rain in the amount of 2 to 3 inches. No clogs and threw the slushy mess plenty far enough. It is a great upgrade.


Just read thread good info thnx ,definitely gonna do after 2 hrs of shoveling slush yesterday.😥


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by re powered. Do you mean new engine?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yard Man said:


> Not sure what you mean by re powered. Do you mean new engine?


Yes. Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Repowering is a lot cheaper than a new machine. If it is above your skill set, find a small engine repair shop. If they charge you $200 labor, $120 for the engine, $50 for parts. You are still way ahead of buying a new machine.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

GustoGuy said:


> The reason it kept stalling is that it is a wee 5hp engine. I had a 5hp flat head Tecumseh and it was anemic at best and difficult at times to start especially if it was left out in the cold. I like more power and the HF Predater 212cc is way more powerful than a gutless 5hp Tecumseh. Here is my Predator 212cc re-powered blower taking on 11 inches of snow. It throws snow 40 feet and best of all I did it for less than $200 dollars.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONdFik8kges​


I didn't realize that you could by an engine for that cheap. your machine puts mine to shame. thanks for the idea.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yard Man said:


> I didn't realize that you could by an engine for that cheap. your machine puts mine to shame. thanks for the idea.


Here in the USA we can buy a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine for as little as $99.99. If your in Canada you can go to Princess Auto and get some snow engines for about $200 CAD. Both engines are rated at 6.5Hp and they are Honda clones meaning that they will start easily. I own 3 of these engines. One is on a mini bike and the other 2 are on snowblowers. All 3 of them start real easy and run great. My 22 inch re-powered MTD out throws my neighbors 8hp 26 inch blower. I do have an impeller kit on it as well that I made with baler belt and fender washers. I use Amsoil synthetic oil for lubrication.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Harbor freight has the predator 6.6 engine on sale this weekend for $99.99


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Kensico said:


> Harbor freight has the predator 6.6 engine on sale this weekend for $99.99


Thanks for posting


----------

